# Cost to Install/Balance 4 New Tires



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I called two Discount Tires for cost to install and lifetime balance 4 new walk-in tires I bought from their internet store. the sizes are 225/45-17 and 245/40-17.

Discount Tire Store # 1: Randy quoted $128, but because I brought them from Discount Tires internet he requoted $108.

Discount Tire Store #2: Ryan quoted $100.

Back to Discount Tire Store #1 one week later after receiving the tires by FedEx: Mark quoted $90. Randy from the same store had quoted $108.

Moral of the story? If you don't like the quoted cost, call them again later.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

I just did this at sears for $44:rofl:


----------



## wetzie (May 19, 2009)

I have used Sears for most of my tire needs, they are not that busy and lifetime balance $15 per wheel. Sometimes I have to go back to get it done right though.


----------



## samabhi12 (May 31, 2009)

wetzie said:


> I have used Sears for most of my tire needs, they are not that busy and lifetime balance $15 per wheel. Sometimes I have to go back to get it done right though.


I have done the same thing in $30 for all 4 wheels.


----------

